# Sleeping



## SanchoVizsla2408 (Nov 7, 2008)

[glow=red,2,300]Do They coz mine does!!!!!!![/glow][/color]











------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sophie


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I have two and they think its there bed.I am allowed to sleep with my vizslas,so I think in my case anyway... Do vizslas let there humans sleep with them.Of course there is a lot of paw washing going on at the house. Being that it is a wet time of the year hear in the north east and they have seen fit to change my lawn into a patchwork quilt of mud and this green stuff I think it is supposed to be grass.


----------

